# Kerry supporters: Read&Research or stay stupid!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.scaryjohnkerry.com/vietnam.htm

Do a little research you Kerry supporters and you will find out that this is true and factual!

Adoken, read this?


----------

